# Russian Carrier Group Problems



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

There have been some interesting Russian operational developments off Syria. Their Aircraft Carrier Admiral Kuznetsov has apparently had some problems. On 14 November one of the carrier’s new MiG-29KR jets was circling the ship due to problems with the ship’s arrestor cables when both of its engines failed, forcing the pilot to eject. Since then the Carrier’s Su-33s have been moved to an air base in Syria, but the ship’s remaining MiGs seem to be still on board, hinting that they may have been grounded following the crash.

In the meanwhile Mirazh, one the Carrier group’s escorting missile corvettes is being towed back towards the Black Sea by a Russian naval tug.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

viva la revolucion !!


----------



## Kaiser Bill (Jun 28, 2006)

fred henderson said:


> There have been some interesting Russian operational developments off Syria. Their Aircraft Carrier Admiral Kuznetsov has apparently had some problems. On 14 November one of the carrier’s new MiG-29KR jets was circling the ship due to problems with the ship’s arrestor cables when both of its engines failed, forcing the pilot to eject. Since then the Carrier’s Su-33s have been moved to an air base in Syria, but the ship’s remaining MiGs seem to be still on board, hinting that they may have been grounded following the crash.
> 
> In the meanwhile Mirazh, one the Carrier group’s escorting missile corvettes is being towed back towards the Black Sea by a Russian naval tug.


They will buy from China.(Whaaa)


----------



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

Not surprised. When the carrier transited the Channel its engines were smoking badly in all the video I saw. The Russian navy has been starved of cash for maintenance for twenty years plus. I went over a destroyer at the Portsmouth Festival of the Sea ten years ago - everywhere was just paint over rust and delamination.I thought, if this is the best they've got to send to a festival like this, what are the rest like?


----------



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

When it comes to being towed back to port I don't think we can throw stones ?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I am puzzled by the US approach. The USS Zumwalt is no doubt invisible to enemy radar as intended. What about her tug?


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Someone might want to point out to the Russians that Aliaga is just round the corner....


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

RHP said:


> Someone might want to point out to the Russians that Aliaga is just round the corner....


Isn't he the bloke who reads the news on the BBC?
What does he know about marine engineering and naval aircraft?


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

Brilliant Dartskipper!! Love it


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Dartskipper said:


> Isn't he the bloke who reads the news on the BBC?
> What does he know about marine engineering and naval aircraft?


George Aliaga is too sensitive a chap to crew on a Russian aircraft carrier!


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Boris and Igor would prefer Kate Silverton or Fiona Bruce or may I say, Valerie Singleton.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Valerie's all yours mate! Lucy Hockings is the love of my life at the moment.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Russian Navy's problems are continuing. A Russian news agency has reported that a second aircraft has been lost. A Sukhoi SU-33 Jet went over the side into the Mediterranean in December due to arrestor gear failure. 

The Russians are also reporting that the MiG 29KR that crashed into the sea in November was circling the carrier because of another arrestor gear problem when the aircraft ran out of fuel.


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

I am for Kate Garraway see some of her photos. sam2182sw


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Goodness yes, I can see the attraction. Meanwhile, the Russians will get over the loss of their aging aircraft.


----------

